# Ultra Oosik cigar pens



## reed43 (Nov 29, 2007)

New Ultra cigar pens in walrus oosik.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice looking pens, not sure I like that kit, yet.

Thanks for showing it!!


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 29, 2007)

Very nice, is that a walrus' tooth?  Cause there's only one other thing I can think of for oosik and I can't mention it here![]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Nice looking pens, not sure I like that kit, yet.
> 
> Thanks for showing it!!



Ed, like you the jury is out on the kit.  Reed had good choices of blanks with the kits too.  Would be interesting to see some of your metalics on that kit Ed.

Reed, 
What is the burl that the pens are photographed on?

Mike


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 29, 2007)

I have never been much of a cigar kit person but I love these kits!  Your pens are beautiful.


----------



## reed43 (Nov 29, 2007)

No it is not a tooth!


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 29, 2007)

Do you at least feel a twinge of sympathy when turning it?


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 29, 2007)

ODE TO AN OOSIK

Strange things have been done in the Midnight Sun, 
   and the story books are full---
But the strangest tale concerns the male,
   magnificent walrus bull!

I know it's rude, quite common and crude,
   Perhaps it is grossly unkind;
But with first glance at least, this bewhiskered beast,
   is as ugly in front as behind.

Look once again, take a second look -- then
   you'll see he's not ugly or vile --
There's a hint of a grin, in that blubbery chin --
   and the eyes have a shy secret smile.

How can this be, this clandestine glee
   that exudes from the walrus like music?
He knows, there inside, beneath blubber and hide
   lies a splendid contrivance -- the Oosik!

"Oosik" you say -- and quite well you may,
    I'll explain if you keep it between us;
In the simplest truth, though rather uncouth
   "Oosik" is, in fact, his penis!

Now the size alone of this walrus bone,
   would indeed arouse envious thinking --
It is also a fact, documented and backed,
   There is never a softening or shrinking!

This, then, is why the smile is so sly,
   the walrus is rightfully proud.
Though the climate is frigid, the walrus is rigid,
   Pray, why, is not man so endowed?

Added to this, is a smile you might miss ---
   Though the bull is entitled to bow --
The one to out-smile our bull by a mile
    is the satisfied walrus cow!

(Anonymous)


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 29, 2007)

What does a less than "ultra" oosik look like? []

Nice work and unique. That kit will have to grow on me.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 29, 2007)

Frank, "plain" oosik is not jewelled!! []  It is a little lower in the peck<s>er</s>ing order of oosiks. []


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 29, 2007)

How did I guess that was what it was...yikes!  Now I know I've seen it all.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 29, 2007)

How did I guess that was what it was...yikes!  Now I know I've seen it all.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Frank, "plain" oosik is not jewelled!! []  It is a little lower in the peck<s>er</s>ing order of oosiks. []



I hope this topic does not 'shrink' to it's lowest denominator[]
<s>Up</s> er, I mean let the topic continue to 'grow'.

-Peter-[]


----------



## txbatons (Nov 29, 2007)

Frank...I got an email this morning for a drug that seems to Ultra-size oosiks. Maybe that was used. []


----------



## guts (Nov 29, 2007)

I bet that was  hard one to turn,walrus probably looked like[V]


----------



## guts (Nov 29, 2007)

I bet that was  hard one to turn,walrus probably looked like[V]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 29, 2007)

Some of you guys like to repeat yourselves!! []


----------



## guts (Nov 29, 2007)

some times you have to say it twice for OLD people who live in  arkansas to understand.[}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />some times you have to say it twice for OLD people who live in  arkansas to understand.[}]



GOOD SHOT, BILL!!!!! ROTFLMAO!! [][][]


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Reed,

Is this Walrus Ooisk as hard to turn as Whale Bone?



<br />


----------



## louisbry (Nov 30, 2007)

Beautiful pens and I like the new kits.


----------



## R2 (Nov 30, 2007)

Very Nice Indeed![][][^]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 30, 2007)

Beautifully done pens, they look as good as you can get. I, too , was excited to see an upgraded cigar. IMHO they went a bit too schmaltzy with it, though.


----------



## RONB (Nov 30, 2007)

It should be a big hit with the ladies[}]


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 30, 2007)

Many ladies say it's too heavy (the regular, old cigar), is the new one a different weight?


----------



## reed43 (Nov 30, 2007)

I don,t see where is any difference in weight. The answer to the other question is YES it is very hard to turn. Tough on tools.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 29, 2007)

Your "oosik" bone pen looks great and is now a top talking piece  []


----------



## txcwboy (Dec 29, 2007)

the visual is just way too much for me to "get a hold" of on that pen []...Nice pen though but I ll pass ! lol

Dave


----------



## lwalden (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oobak_
> <br />Beautifully done pens, they look as good as you can get. I, too , was excited to see an upgraded cigar. <b>IMHO they went a bit too schmaltzy with it, though.</b>



I keep looking on the DIY cable channel for the documentary on the Cigar pen changes.... but I haven't been able to find the "Pimp my Pen" series yet......[][}][][}]


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok, I am slow and had to do a Google search search for what this "bone" was.  It  looks cool! But OUCH!! I'm not even of the male persuasion and still say OUCH!! Poor Walrus.  Any way nice work on the pens. I still don't like the kits.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Pens.

There is a review of the ulta cigar on my review site.


----------

